# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Official Justin Amash Election Day / Primary Results Thread (update: Justin wins!!!)

## jct74

Post any predictions, on-the-ground reports, and miscellaneous updates here.  Results will be posted in this thread later tonight (polls close at 8 pm ET).


results here:
http://www.politico.com/2014-electio.../#.U-Fjm-NdXTo
http://miboecfr.nictusa.com/election.../06003000.html


update: Politico calls it for Justin!

----------


## radiofriendly



----------


## jct74



----------


## jbauer

Mmm. Little to close for comfort. The other 2 races look like a lost cause. But this is by far the most important one. Maybe in the entire country.

----------


## Lightweis

We will pull away!

----------


## jct74

no results for Keith so far but it will be posted here:

http://miboecfr.nictusa.com/election.../08076000.html

----------


## TaftFan

Did an FEC search and saw that Ellis has given $2,500 to Richard Lugar over the years.

----------


## jct74

6.4% Reporting

J. Amash - 54.1%	- 2,098
B. Ellis - 45.9% - 1,782

http://www.politico.com/2014-electio.../#.U-F63-NdXTq

----------


## Krugminator2

I guess this is why the Club for Growth decided to make pretty big ad buys so late in the game.   Really anxious to see the final tallies.

----------


## jct74

8.0% Reporting

J. Amash - 55.5% - 3,084
B. Ellis - 44.5% - 2,476

http://www.politico.com/2014-electio.../#.U-F9QONdXTr

----------


## Lightweis

We will pull away. Just a matter of time

----------


## PaleoPaul

So far it's 56-44.  That's pretty good.  It'd be nice if it was 60-40 though.

----------


## DP714

Early results are too close for comfort...Why is anyone even voting for that little s**t in the first place?

----------


## William Tell

Bentivolio is done

----------


## rprprs

> So far it's 56-44.  That's pretty good.  It'd be nice if it was 60-40 though.


Yep. Will be satisfied with just a win, happy with a 10% spread, but would sure love to see that 60-40.

----------


## jct74

13.5% Reporting

J. Amash - 57.3%	- 5,544
B. Ellis - 42.7% - 4,139

http://www.politico.com/2014-electio.../#.U-F_heNdXTr

----------


## jct74

looking better!

----------


## PaleoPaul

> Bentivolio is done


Isn't Bentivolio regarded as a traitor of sorts around these parts?  Shouldn't we be glad he's losing?

----------


## jct74

> Bentivolio is done


44.1% Reporting

D. Trott - 65.8% - 24,333
K. Bentivolio - 34.2% - 12,640


damn.

----------


## William Tell

> Isn't Bentivolio regarded as a traitor of sorts around these parts?  Shouldn't we be glad he's losing?


No, this is really bad news. He has been great this year.

----------


## Lightweis

> No, this is really bad news. He has been great this year.



Never really liked him after a couple of bad votes last year.

----------


## William Tell

> Never really liked him after a couple of bad votes last year.


Wait till you see his replacement. Kerry was better than all but a few in Congress.

----------


## EBounding

> Isn't Bentivolio regarded as a traitor of sorts around these parts?  Shouldn't we be glad he's losing?


Bentivolio wasn't simply the "lesser of two evils" in this case--there are real dangerous differences.  But he does have himself to blame since he killed his own grassroots support from the very beginning.  

Anyway, I'm pretty sure Amash is going to win but he needs at least a 15% margin.

----------


## Bryan

> looking better


Yep, but still a long way to go.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Amash was one of 8 to vote against it. Admirable courage, hope Justin can pull off a win tonight. The neocons also lost the Lynn Cheney thing and failed at uprooting Walter Jones too. An Amash win will hopefully be the third strike. 
> 
> http://mondoweiss.net/2014/08/congre...defensive.html


In a sea of constant losses? This only really validates the idea that 'Tea Party' styled candidates have more losses than wins this year. Katrina Pierson, Greg Brannon, Elaine Hays, McMillin right now, Chris McDaniel (He lost, folks. Let it go.) A few wins doesn't make Tea Party types invincible. In fact, it proves to people that they're mostly fire and brimstone, but can't get the votes or support to beat politicians who you may not like, but use words that Americans like to hear, like 'compromise.'  What good is staying ideologically pure when you can't get elected?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> In a sea of constant losses? This only really validates the idea that 'Tea Party' styled candidates have more losses than wins this year. Katrina Pierson, Greg Brannon, Elaine Hays, McMillin right now, Chris McDaniel (He lost, folks. Let it go.) A few wins doesn't make Tea Party types invincible. In fact, it proves to people that they're mostly fire and brimstone, but can't get the votes or support to beat politicians who you may not like, but use words that Americans like to hear, like 'compromise.'  *What good is staying ideologically pure when you can't get elected*?


Because those that cave in a vote for the "safe" option aren't the enemy.  They won't revolt if our kind do win.  Because it is worth it.  Because it means more than rhetoric and empty promises.  Because it's the right thing to do.  Because we can sleep with our consciences in good order.  Because, if there is a god, he will approve.  Because there are people hoping for it.  Because there is the need for it.  Because it's better than caving in and giving up and drying in the sun.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Because those that cave in a vote for the "safe" option aren't the enemy.  They won't revolt if our kind do win.  Because it is worth it.  Because it means more than rhetoric and empty promises.  Because it's the right thing to do.  Because we can sleep with our consciences in good order.  Because, if there is a god, he will approve.  Because there are people hoping for it.  Because there is the need for it.  Because it's better than caving in and giving up and drying in the sun.


I can't tell if you're being optimistic or realistic, really.

----------


## Cleaner44

Where in the hell are the results?

----------


## Badger Paul

Amash and Jones stood their ground on their foreign policy records and denounced NSA spying and the national security state. Maybe if more "Tea Party" candidates took the same line instead of trying to be more conservative than their opponents, they might get more votes. Perhaps win a race or two.

----------


## nbruno322

> Where in the hell are the results?


http://www.politico.com/

----------


## PaleoPaul

*HE WON*!!! 

According to Ted Cruz's FB post, Amash will represent Michigan's Third District for 2 more years!!!!

----------


## Natural Citizen

> http://www.politico.com/



J. Amash (i)
55.1%
16,775


 B. Ellis
44.9%
13,680





I think they updated the page so you have to click on the thing now....

----------


## TaftFan

Milton Wolf would be winning if not for the two no-names...

----------


## cajuncocoa

> *HE WON*!!! 
> 
> According to Ted Cruz's FB post, Amash will represent Michigan's Third District for 2 more years!!!!


Good news!

----------


## William Tell

> Good news!


YAY! All factions agree tonight

----------


## nbruno322

Politico just called it for Amash!

----------


## Cleaner44

This link is better:
http://www.politico.com/2014-electio.../#.U-GX6fiBtG4

Ellis can suck it!

----------


## William Tell

Anybody have local state house etc results for our liberty candidates?

----------


## Suzanimal

Yay!

----------


## jct74

> *Ellis concedes to Amash*
> 
> Gregory Ghering, WZZM
> 10:39 p.m. EDT August 5, 2014
> 
> GRAND RAPIDS, Mich. (WZZM) -- Brian Ellis has conceded to Rep. Justin Amash.
> 
> Businessman Ellis was challenging Rep. Amash for the Republican nomination in Michigan's third congressional district.
> 
> ...


http://www.wzzm13.com/story/news/pol...mash/13653545/

----------


## rprprs

Currently, just over 11% margin.  Are we thinking that will hold?

----------


## jct74

> *Libertarian Rep. Justin Amash beats back primary challenge*
> 
> By ALEX ISENSTADT | 8/5/14 10:51 PM EDT
> 
> Michigan GOP Rep. Justin Amash beat back a forceful primary challenge Tuesday, according to The Associated Press.
> 
> With 56 percent of precincts reporting in the Grand Rapids-area 3rd District, Amash led businessman Brian Ellis, 55 percent to 45 percent.
> 
> Amash, an idiosyncratic congressman known for posting full explanations on his Facebook page for each vote he takes, has been a thorn in the side of the Republican establishment ever since he arrived in the House in 2010. In January 2013, the libertarian-minded Amash famously voted to oust John Boehner as speaker. He would later vote for the deal to end the government shudown.
> ...


read more:
http://www.politico.com/story/2014/0...sh-109751.html

----------


## tsai3904

> *CLUB FOR GROWTH PAC CONGRATULATES JUSTIN AMASH*
> 
> Barney Keller - August 06th, 2014
> 
> _Club for Growth President Chris Chocola: Justin Amash won because he gave Republican voters a clear choice between a constitutional conservative promising more freedom and a liberal Republican In Name Only with a record of supporting more government._
> 
> Washington, DC  The Club for Growth PAC issued the following statement in response to news that incumbent Congressman Justin Amash won the Republican Primary for Congress in Michigans Third Congressional District. Club members donated $277,285 directly to Justins campaign and the Clubs Super-PAC, Club for Growth Action, spent nearly $500,000 on a TV and Radio ad campaign exposing the record of Amashs opponent.
> 
> Justin Amash won because he gave Republican voters a clear choice between a constitutional conservative promising more freedom and a liberal Republican In Name Only with a record of supporting more government, said Club for Growth President Chris Chocola. Justin will continue to be a stalwart member of the pro-growth caucus in Washington and hell always stand up to the big-government liberals in both parties. Club members were happy to support his candidacy.


http://www.clubforgrowth.org/uncateg...-justin-amash/

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

By not really a great margin. If Amash runs again in two years, his challenger will be emboldened by that, so Amash _really_ has a lot of work to do on the ground in Michigan.

----------


## Massachusetts

> By not really a great margin. If Amash runs again in two years, his challenger will be emboldened by that, so Amash _really_ has a lot of work to do on the ground in Michigan.


He won by double digits.

----------


## jct74

> *Amash Beats Back Crony Republican's Primary Challenge*
> 
> Robby Soave | Aug. 5, 2014 10:59 pm
> 
> Incumbent Rep. Justin Amash (R-Mich.) survived a closely-watched primary election Tuesday night, defeating challenger Brian Ellis 55 percent to 45 percent and retaining the Republican nomination for the west Michigan House seat. Ellis conceded around 10:30 p.m. ET, according to the Grand Rapids Press.
> 
> Amash, a liberty-friendly Republican whose principled opposition to NSA spying, crony capitalism, and foreign entanglements has earned him support from libertarians—as well as the enmity of the GOP establishment—was forecast to win the race weeks ago. However, his political survival was not always a matter of fact. Neoconservative Republicans and corporatist special interests backed Ellis early in the race. Their attempts to portray Amash as the "best friend" of both Nancy Pelosi and al-Qaida backfired, however. District voters told Slate's Dave Weigel that they were tired of Ellis's negative campaigning and agreed with Amash that it was wrong to trade liberty for security.
> 
> Having secured the Republican nomination, Amash is all but guaranteed to be re-elected in November. Undeniable good news: It seems a libertarian Congressman can fight an uncompromising battle against big government and big business and keep his seat, after all.
> ...


http://reason.com/blog/2014/08/05/am...ublicans-prima

----------


## jct74

> *REBEL LEADER JUSTIN AMASH WINS BIG IN MICHIGAN*
> 
> by CHARLIE SPIERING
> 5 Aug 2014, 8:05 PM PDT
> 
> Rebellious Republican Rep. Justin Amash has won his re-election battle in Michigans 3rd district against his challenger Brian Ellis, a blow to the GOP Establishment which had put significant resources into the race.
> 
> Ellis conceded the race as Amash had 55 percent of the vote and Ellis had 44 percent with 44 percent of the precincts reporting.
> 
> ...


read more:
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Governm...ig-In-Michigan

----------


## Lindsey

Looks like he may have covered the spread afterall.  


92.9% Reporting

Winner J. Amash (i)	57.1%	35,309
B. Ellis	42.9%	26,498

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> He won by double digits.


He won by 10 percent (barely above double digits, really), when people here had higher expectations and figured there'd be a greater win. _People_, not myself. Just going off what people expected, particularly how close the race was early on.

----------


## jct74

> *GOP Rebel Justin Amash Just Beat a Guy Who Called Him "Al Qaeda's Best Friend"*
> 
> By Tim Murphy | Tue Aug. 5, 2014 10:35 PM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP's business establishment talked openly about making conservative hardliners pay after tea partiers helped push Washington toward a debt ceiling crisis last fall. But that wave of Chamber of Commerce-funded primary challengers to conservative incumbents never materialized. The Chamber settled on trying to take out Rep. Justin Amash (R-Mich.), a second term congressman and Ron Paul disciple famous for voting on no on pretty much everythingeven the Paul Ryan budgetand for cobbling together a bipartisan coalition to rein in the NSA's domestic surveillance programs. It was the first part that drew the ire of business interests in his district, and the second part that made him the villain in one of the year's nastiest campaign ads. Amash, challenger Brian Ellis warned, was "Al Qaeda's best friend" in Congress.
> ...


http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2014...da-brian-ellis

----------


## Cleaner44

92.9% Reporting

Winner J. Amash (i) 	
57.1% 	35,309

B. Ellis 	
42.9% 	26,498

This is a 14.2% margin of victory at this point!

----------


## EBounding

14% might be enough to stave off another challenger.  Ellis was a terrible candidate, but he basically bankrolled his entire campaign.  Are there really that many people in MI-3 willing to spend their kids' inheritance on a race they'll probably lose?

----------


## amy31416

Thank you Justin, for being such a fantastic rep.

----------


## tsai3904



----------

